# Shopsmith Dust Collection



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello:

I was wondering if anyone with a Shopsmith could tell me how they collect the sawdust off the table saw mode?

Thanks


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

With a 16 gal. Shop Vac after all is finished or foxtail, broom and dust pan.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The older ones do not, the newer ones have a chute arrangement that fits around the bottom of the blade.
I do not know how good this works, as I use mine mainly as a small bandsaw and drill press.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

+1 on Handtooler. I either use the ShopVac or the air nozzle to blow off sawdust.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

It really depends on the model you're using. The 505s and up do a better job using a 2'5 " hose to to either a vacuum or dust collector.

I have a 1955 Mark 5, 50 Plus years ago dust collection was not as high of a priority as it is today. I try to use the dust collection with the upgraded guards but it just doesn't do well. Brooms and vacuum when it's all over.

For Shopsmith specific questions, a good place for info in the shopsmith forums


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, Mine is a 1978 MK V. It has a lower guard with dust chute for a 2.5" vac hose that doesn't work.

The demonstrations in the malls use a dust collection vac that seems to work pretty well, but they still sweep up after each demo.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I find with my 10ER, you don't even bother. 
With my 510, my DC does a quite good job on the fine light dust but the "sawdust" still gets around.
They are great tools for what they are but dust collection from the TS has never been a strong suit. :-(


----------



## PaulMCohen (Jan 22, 2008)

I use a duct collector and it works OK but you will still get a small amount of dust that needs to be cleaned up. If you want complete collection you will need to add something above the table like a Shark Guard http://www.leestyron.com/shopsmith510.php. I don't have one but have seen it in operation and it works very well.


----------



## MrHart (Feb 24, 2012)

I too am a ShopSmithy, the DC dust collector does do ok, but there is a gap between the plactic housing and the table. It isn't the best from what I hear, but I definately notice when I forget to turn it on.
If you need parts for yours, e-bay is good also.


----------

